# Best Way to Clean Algae from My Sword Plants



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

What kind of algae? If your not sure what kind, whats it look like?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Step 1, grow less algae! Turn your lights down. Less is better, often. 

step 1, use hydrogen peroxide in a syringe to spot treat bba.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

+ some Nerite snails.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I would adjust your lighting down a little and get your fertilization optimal. When a new leaf or two grows in without algae, cut off the affected leaves. If leaves have algae on them, that means they are weak anyway so, cut'em off so new ones will grow in faster. If you are not getting new leaves growing in nicely, you have to fix that first.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

+1 to what hbosman said. I always cut off the big old leaves that are more prone to algae.


----------

